# libogg install failing



## deadrabbit (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried to build libogg from source using ports, but the build failed. So, I tried installing the package with sysinstall, and ran in to this error:



> Add of package libogg-1.1.3,4 aborted, error code 1 -
> Please check the debug screen for more info.



I'm to FreeBSD, so I'm not sure where to find this debug screen - and googling is helping. Can anyone help me out? Does anyone know if there's a problem with libogg?

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 12, 2009)

```
/bin/rm -rf work
make configure && make build && make install
```
Post the results of errors from the above
run in /usr/ports/audio/libogg ??


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 12, 2009)

I forgot to pipe it to a file, so this is what I got from the end, it should be enough I think (I'm running this on a 300mhz geode, so it takes a loonnggg time to wait for it to fail).

Thanks!

```
mv -f .deps/lookup.Tpo .deps/lookup.Plo
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include     -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT bitrate.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/bitrate.Tpo -c -o bitrate.lo bitrate.c
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT bitrate.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/bitrate.Tpo -c bitrate.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/bitrate.o
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT bitrate.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/bitrate.Tpo -c bitrate.c -o bitrate.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/bitrate.Tpo .deps/bitrate.Plo
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include     -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT vorbisfile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/vorbisfile.Tpo -c -o vorbisfile.lo vorbisfile.c
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT vorbisfile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/vorbisfile.Tpo -c vorbisfile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/vorbisfile.o
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT vorbisfile.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/vorbisfile.Tpo -c vorbisfile.c -o vorbisfile.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/vorbisfile.Tpo .deps/vorbisfile.Plo
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --tag=CC    --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include     -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT vorbisenc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/vorbisenc.Tpo -c -o vorbisenc.lo vorbisenc.c
 cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I/usr/local/include -Wall -Wextra -fsigned-char -Wdeclaration-after-statement -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DUSE_MEMORY_H -MT vorbisenc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/vorbisenc.Tpo -c vorbisenc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/vorbisenc.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:0: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:232: Error: no such instruction: `vorb'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1
1 error
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2009)

deadrabbit said:
			
		

> I'm to FreeBSD, so I'm not sure where to find this debug screen


Press ALT-F4.


----------



## ale (Jul 12, 2009)

The message you posted is not from the build of libogg. It's from audio/libvorbis.
So try _cd /usr/ports/audio/libvorbis && make clean && make install clean_


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 12, 2009)

I also tried doing a make clean, make, make install in libvorbis before posting here, and it also produces an error - I'll give it another shot, and post the output.

I'm running sysinstall over SSH, so switching TTY doesn't work - is there a way to see the debug screen over SSH?

If I install a package from sysinstall, that's a binary right? I'm a bit perplexed about why the build is failing, and also I can't install the binary.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 12, 2009)

Trying to build libvorbis failed with the same error.


----------



## ale (Jul 12, 2009)

How did you installed your packages (ports/packages)?
Is your ports tree updated?
Are your installed packages updated (pkg_version -l "<")?


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 13, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD with the minimal set of packages 2 days ago, then downloaded the ports tree, so it should be up to date. I installed distcc with ports (although, I couldn't get it to work with my Arch Linux distcc server). Then I attempted to install musicpd with ports, and ran in the libvorbis problem. 

pkg_version -l "<" showed that libiconv and popt were out of date, so I updated those with ports, and now I'm trying to build libvorbis again (it takes a few hours to fail, so it's a pretty slow troubleshooting process).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 13, 2009)

You may want to upgrade your ports tree. libvorbis was 
bumped on the tenth...  Also many audio ports were
minor-bumped a day or so earlier than that IIRC.


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 14, 2009)

I tried updating the ports tree and building - still failing with the same error.

I also tried downloading the libvorbis source directly from xiph.org, and building it without ports - and again, it failed with the same error.

Any more ideas? Or is it time for me to switch back to Linux?


----------



## ale (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you are on a machine with few memory (or many used mem and few swap)?
What removing -pipe and/or lowering -O to 0 in your /etc/make.conf?
I think that it's not the case, but are you trying to build it with a gcc version different from the one installed from the base OS?


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 15, 2009)

It does have very little memory - I thought it was 48MB, but I just checked and it's 24MB. I'm going to look around for some spare sticks to increase it . . . in the mean time, I'm trying your suggested modifications to make.conf. And I am use the regular build of gcc from the CD install.


----------



## deadrabbit (Jul 15, 2009)

It compiled! Thanks for all the help  . . . now on to getting audio and wireless to work.


----------

